# Cuth season!!



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

It’s time for a show to start! My cool tank is about to explode with cuthbersoniis.




A seed pod should be mature soon too. Can anyone spot it? Where’s Waldo?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 24, 2021)

Cool tank? Wine refrigerator?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 24, 2021)

these are fabulous. Maybe one day I will build a set up that let me grow them. One day


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 24, 2021)

Darlene, I'll bet you can grow them now. I don't have a lot of experience with these but am dabbling for about a year and a half now. I grow them on cork in the greenhouse. It can get warm in there in the summer but they seem to be able to take it. However, it's not crazy hot in there for more than a couple of days a year. They seem to be able to take the heat if you can keep them happy most of the time. The lowest my greenhouse gets in the winter is 55 degrees. The true test will be if they flower this year for me.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 24, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Cool tank? Wine refrigerator?


Yes winerium!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 25, 2021)

Just fab. Maybe one day I’ll convert a wine cooler and do the same,
David


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 25, 2021)

Aren't they always in season? try Den. agathodaemonis too if you can find them...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Aren't they always in season? try Den. agathodaemonis too if you can find them...


Actually in my tank they do not bloom from November till Feb (when I remove their flowers in fall to force a rest and to grow new shoots).

I find that they will bloom forever to their detriment if I don’t force this rest period. Without this rest twice a year, the growths start to get smaller and bloom size are 1/4 smaller, in my experience.

I haven’t run across agathodaemonis yet. I know of them as I have a presentation on cuthbersoniis that I give to orchid societies few times a year.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2021)

very nice


----------



## lori.b (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ve heard your presentation and it’s very informative. I made some slight adjustments to what I’m doing with the cuths on my kitchen windowsill and they’re growing and, believe it or not, blooming! I’m looking forward to your presentation on black orchids in May as I have a stubborn Maxillaria schunkeana.....


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2021)

Nicee but, where are the albums and yellows!


----------



## lori.b (Mar 25, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It’s time for a show to start! My cool tank is about to explode with cuthbersoniis.
> 
> View attachment 26499
> View attachment 26500
> ...


Beautiful! The seed pod is a little to the left in the centre.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Nicee but, where are the albums and yellows!


They are really shy bloomers! Either that or they are in OH lol.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

lori.b said:


> Beautiful! The seed pod is a little to the left in the centre.


You found Waldo!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 25, 2021)

lori.b said:


> I’ve heard your presentation and it’s very informative. I made some slight adjustments to what I’m doing with the cuths on my kitchen windowsill and they’re growing and, believe it or not, blooming! I’m looking forward to your presentation on black orchids in May as I have a stubborn Maxillaria schunkeana.....


Thank you for your kind review. I hope you will enjoy my talk in May!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 25, 2021)

I think of those as some of the most difficult to grow orchids. Amazing job growing those.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 26, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> They are really shy bloomers! Either that or they are in OH lol.


Actually the "white one"/creamy yellow variety is not a shy bloomer at all. It is the same to me. I will post mine when I have time to find my old photos.

@e-spice, it isn't difficult if you have the condition to grow them.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 27, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Actually the "white one"/creamy yellow variety is not a shy bloomer at all. It is the same to me. I will post mine when I have time to find my old photos.
> 
> @e-spice, it isn't difficult if you have the condition to grow them.


Then they like you better than me hehe. 

Most cuths growers in this side of the Atlantic have issues with the white/cream ease of culture. The experts that I interviewed for my talk including Tom Perlite and Marni Turkle has similar issues as me. Also the white cuths never get to the massive 200 flower specimens of the orange/red cuths.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 28, 2021)

I know what Tom and Marni are capable of with cuthbsersonii...Tom is far better IMO. Do you talk to Dan Newman too? LOL! I don't like to throw names......
A shy bloomer and specimen with tons of flowers are completely different things. On top of that, you are an indoor grower, you will never get your cuthbertsonii with that many flowers no matter where you live, mainly because of your growing condition. If you can get 10 flowers on your red/orange/bicolors and you get 10 flowers on the white one also, then the white one is not a shy bloomer... In another way to say it, if they bloom for you every year under your growing condition, then it is not a shy bloomer. 
If you say "some" album clones are less vigorous, that I might agree with you.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 28, 2021)

Yes shy bloomers might be the wrong expression here.

What I meant was the white/yellow cuths are usually less vigorous than the red oranges. That was confirmed by both Tom and Marni, both seem to have lost more of them than the other colors. That is the reason you don’t see white cuths in the massive sizes of the red oranges anywhere on earth lol including in their natural habitats.

Sorry Dan’s name never came up during my intensive and arduous research on cuths. Unless he’s the owner of Mountain Orchids you might referring to.

Also, in the same size plants, no matter in what growing conditions, the red oranges tend to out flower the whites, vigorous or not.

I have yet to be proven wrong on this point. If so, I can definitely change those viewpoints.

I’m interested to see your cuth pics to see your point.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is the white one I had-- the first photo was of first blooming after I had it, last photo was taken by Sandra/Mrs. Crabass whom I sold and shipped to in full bloom when I got rid of my collection.
PS, I grew many of my cuthbertsonii on mount but basket culture is great also. added another one/photo to prove the basket culture--edited. Both were on cork mount before I moved them to baskets.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is my Den. agathodaemonis--bloomed in about two years from flasking, (plants from Dick Warren in UK.) I certainly would not call it same as Den. cuthbertsonii


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 28, 2021)

Dan Newman is not the owner of Mountain Orchids. Darren(can't remember his last name at the moment) is the owner of mountain Orchids...both gentlemen are great growers.


----------



## orchidmouse (Mar 28, 2021)

Dan Newman Hanging Gardens


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 29, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Here is the white one I had-- the first photo was of first blooming after I had it, last photo was taken by Sandra/Mrs. Crabass whom I sold and shipped to in full bloom when I got rid of my collection.
> PS, I grew many of my cuthbertsonii on mount but basket culture is great also. added another one/photo to prove the basket culture--edited. Both were on cork mount before I moved them to baskets.


Very nice flowering on the white. Is plant still alive?

Some of mine in the tank are still mounted but most in net pots.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 29, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> Here is my Den. agathodaemonis--bloomed in about two years from flasking, (plants from Dick Warren in UK.) I certainly would not call it same as Den. cuthbertsonii


This species has smaller vegetative parts and no warts on the leaves. Also, the flower comes only in red.

Was the culture same as cuths? Do you still have the plant?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2021)

Challenge!


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This species has smaller vegetative parts and no warts on the leaves. Also, the flower comes only in red.
> 
> Was the culture same as cuths? Do you still have the plant?


@agathodaemonis, besides the red form, there are also pink and bi-colored (pink with white tip) forms that I know of ... perhaps other colors as well. The growth is thin and long, carries many small leaves. I grew mine the same as cuthbertsonii--cool to the cool side of intermediate.

I don't have any of those now--as some members here might know, a few years ago, thinking of downsizing ( our house) and more travels, I sold my entire orchid collection, nearly 1000 plants, mostly miniatures from many genera, including tiny things from the Pleurothallids Alliance. Now I only have a few Paphs and Neofs to decorate my large windows...


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Very nice flowering on the white. Is plant still alive?



Sandra is an accomplished grower, I am assuming it is still alive. I had seen more new photos of it after I sold it to her.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 30, 2021)

Tom-DE said:


> @agathodaemonis, besides the red form, there are also pink and bi-colored (pink with white tip) forms that I know of ... perhaps other colors as well. The growth is thin and long, carries many small leaves. I grew mine the same as cuthbertsonii--cool to the cool side of intermediate.
> 
> I don't have any of those now--as some members here might know, a few years ago, thinking of downsizing ( our house) and more travels, I sold my entire orchid collection, nearly 1000 plants, mostly miniatures from many genera, including tiny things from the Pleurothallids Alliance. Now I only have a few Paphs and Neofs to decorate my large windows...


Well that is definitely an eye opener for the other color varieties of the agatho. Glad to know it is the same culture. I will try to get some if possible.

Very sad to hear you didn't keep your cuth/agatho collection. Glad to know that someone good is growing them.


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> ....Very sad to hear you didn't keep your cuth/agatho collection. Glad to know that someone good is growing them.



Cuthbertsonii was a small part of my collection... I also grew few other I/C miniature PNG Dendrobiums which was just another addiction. I may get back to the hobby in the future if I decide to have a small cool greenhouse.

When I sold my entire orchid collection, most of my good species and specimen plants went to good growers I knew. For that, I had no regrets.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 20, 2021)

More blooms and buds are out couple months later. The first ones are still as fresh as the day they opened. Such amazing cuties.






Noticed more buds on the cuths hanging on the back


----------



## monocotman (May 20, 2021)

Wonderful. One day I would like to have an orchid full of these beauties!
David


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2021)

They are sooooo cute and colourful.....a real fest for the eyes.


----------



## Guldal (May 20, 2021)

Gorgeous display, Leslie! And you certainly seem to have a deft hand in growing these finicky li'l plants.....kudos!


----------



## JimNJ (May 21, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Actually in my tank they do not bloom from November till Feb (when I remove their flowers in fall to force a rest and to grow new shoots).
> 
> I find that they will bloom forever to their detriment if I don’t force this rest period. Without this rest twice a year, the growths start to get smaller and bloom size are 1/4 smaller, in my experience.
> 
> I haven’t run across agathodaemonis yet. I know of them as I have a presentation on cuthbersoniis that I give to orchid societies few times a year.


Yes, that was a very informative talk you gave at N Jersey!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 21, 2021)

JimNJ said:


> Yes, that was a very informative talk you gave at N Jersey!


Thanks Jim... I am glad you liked it.

I was thrilled to meet John Sullivan at the presentation, who is mentioned in my talk for his contribution to cuth breeding in the US.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

Today, I think more buds?


----------

